

Why Paul Graham and Matt Mullenweg Are Both Right? - randyrayess
http://blog.venturepact.com/why-paul-graham-and-matt-mullenweg-are-both-right

======
lpcrealmadrid
the "office-first v. remote-first" debate brings to mind Conway's Law:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conway%27s_law](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conway%27s_law)

"organizations which design systems ... are constrained to produce designs
which are copies of the communication structures of these organizations"

So depending on the product, remote-first might actually be a pretty ideal
setup. Or not. Very context-dependent

